# Raffs verspätetes Geburtstagsgeschenk, des AudioPhils erste Begegnung mit einem Skylander und ein neues Gesicht in der Redaktion - die PCGH-Woche in B



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Raffs verspätetes Geburtstagsgeschenk, des AudioPhils erste Begegnung mit einem Skylander und ein neues Gesicht in der Redaktion - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

					Es ist ja kein Geheimnis und wurde hier auch des Öfteren erwähnt, dass es in der ersten der Woche der neuen Produktion etwas entspannter zugeht als in den Tagen, an denen die letzten Heftseiten-PDFs zur Druckerei geschickt werden müssen. Langeweile kam aber trotzdem nicht auf. Raff, der frisch aus dem Urlaub zurückgekehrt war, hatte schon Montagmorgen ganz pflichtbewusst für jeden Kollegen ein paar netten Aufgaben im Seitenplan niedergeschrieben. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Raffs verspätetes Geburtstagsgeschenk, des AudioPhils erste Begegnung mit einem Skylander und ein neues Gesicht in der Redaktion - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raffs verspätetes Geburtstagsgeschenk, des AudioPhils erste Begegnung mit einem Skylander und ein neues Gesicht in der Redaktion - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



			
				Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Und glaub uns, lieber Forenalki, er war mega beeindruckt und so dankbar, dass er uns den ganzen Tag in Ruhe gelassen hat.



Na dann hats ja auch was gutes für die Kollegen gehabt.


----------



## ZobRombie (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raffs verspätetes Geburtstagsgeschenk, des AudioPhils erste Begegnung mit einem Skylander und ein neues Gesicht in der Redaktion - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Glückwunsch an Matthias für die Volontariats-Stelle! Und viel Glück im Job!


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raffs verspätetes Geburtstagsgeschenk, des AudioPhils erste Begegnung mit einem Skylander und ein neues Gesicht in der Redaktion - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Ich denke Matthias, wird sich doch schnell einleben. Man trifft doch eher selten Hardware-Nerds ( Leider) und in der Redaktion wimmelt es davon . Viel Erfolg 
Frage: Gibt es eigentliche ein Aufnahmeritual bei euch? z.B. darf der Neuling erstmal alle PC's entstauben und wird einen Monat zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raffs verspätetes Geburtstagsgeschenk, des AudioPhils erste Begegnung mit einem Skylander und ein neues Gesicht in der Redaktion - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Als zweitjüngstes Redaktionsmitglied kann ich verraten, dass ein neuer Volo zunächst erstmal damit ausgelastet ist, die Hinterlassenschaften seines Vorgängers in Ordnung zu bringen


----------



## Kashura (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raffs verspätetes Geburtstagsgeschenk, des AudioPhils erste Begegnung mit einem Skylander und ein neues Gesicht in der Redaktion - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

habt ihr die Bilder im Sommer aufgenommen?  Ich seh nur Tshirts und sogar kurze Hosen


----------



## FortuneHunter (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raffs verspätetes Geburtstagsgeschenk, des AudioPhils erste Begegnung mit einem Skylander und ein neues Gesicht in der Redaktion - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



Kashura schrieb:


> habt ihr die Bilder im Sommer aufgenommen?  Ich seh nur Tshirts und sogar kurze Hosen



Ist ja nicht jeder so ne Frostbeule wie du.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raffs verspätetes Geburtstagsgeschenk, des AudioPhils erste Begegnung mit einem Skylander und ein neues Gesicht in der Redaktion - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



Kashura schrieb:


> habt ihr die Bilder im Sommer aufgenommen?  Ich seh nur Tshirts und sogar kurze Hosen



Wir arbeiten uns regelmäßíg warm.


----------



## Rollora (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raffs verspätetes Geburtstagsgeschenk, des AudioPhils erste Begegnung mit einem Skylander und ein neues Gesicht in der Redaktion - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Find ich übrigens toll, so eine Kolumne oder wie auch immer man es nennen mag.
Ich glaub einer der Gründe, warum ich immer noch PCGH lese ist, weil man zu den Redakteuren durch sowas ein gewisses Verhältnis aufbaut.
War auch der Grund, warum ich die PC Player 100x lieber gelesen hab als jegliches Konkurrenzblatt, da hatte jeder Artikel auch noch etwas vom "Charakter" des Journalisten. Ihr schafft das mit regelmäßiger Forenpräsenz auch ganz gut, und halt solchen Galerien.
Dem Raffs 3dfx "Häferl" (wie wir hier zur Tasse sagen), wünsch' ich noch ein langes Leben. Was würde ich für so eine Tasse geben


----------



## FortuneHunter (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raffs verspätetes Geburtstagsgeschenk, des AudioPhils erste Begegnung mit einem Skylander und ein neues Gesicht in der Redaktion - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

@Rollora: Zwar nicht in Schwarz, aber hier bekommst du noch eine: 3dfx Coffee Mugs | 3dfx Travel Mugs - CafePress


----------



## Rollora (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raffs verspätetes Geburtstagsgeschenk, des AudioPhils erste Begegnung mit einem Skylander und ein neues Gesicht in der Redaktion - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> @Rollora: Zwar nicht in Schwarz, aber hier bekommst du noch eine: 3dfx Coffee Mugs | 3dfx Travel Mugs - CafePress


Ah danke!
Ist halt leider nicht ganz original. Ich denke Raff hat eine "originale", also solche, die auf Messen und Co vergeben wurden. 3dfx hat da ja eine tolle Sache gehabt damals: bei den Messen hat man stets was nettes bekommen von ihnen, teils auch sehr nützliche Sachen, teils auch einfach nur kultige (Yoyo, Unterhosen).
Schau mal TDG-3dfx-Voodoo Gear


----------



## FortuneHunter (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raffs verspätetes Geburtstagsgeschenk, des AudioPhils erste Begegnung mit einem Skylander und ein neues Gesicht in der Redaktion - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Ja in der Beziehung war damals wirklich vieles Besser. Ich kann mich auch noch gut an die Zeiten erinnern, wo man nach einem Messebesuch mit 3 Tüten nach Hause ging. Zwei für Infomaterial und eine für die netten Kleinigkeiten. Heute gibt es wenns hochkommt noch Lanyards und T-Shirts. 
Ich habe mal auf einer Amigamesse vom Commedorestand eine Amiga-Tasse abgegriffen. Ich habe sie lange Jahre in Ehren gehalten, nur hat sie leider den letzten Umzug nicht mehr überlebt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raffs verspätetes Geburtstagsgeschenk, des AudioPhils erste Begegnung mit einem Skylander und ein neues Gesicht in der Redaktion - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



Rollora schrieb:


> Ah danke!
> Ist halt leider nicht ganz original. Ich denke Raff hat eine "originale", also solche, die auf Messen und Co vergeben wurden.



So ists eben, ich wette auch, dass du das Exemplar das ich ihm geschickt habe so auch in keinem Shop finden wirst (zumindest war ich auch nach längerem suchen erfolglos). Es existiert davon noch mindestens eine - die steht hier vor mir - aber bevor du fragst, die ist unverkäuflich.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raffs verspätetes Geburtstagsgeschenk, des AudioPhils erste Begegnung mit einem Skylander und ein neues Gesicht in der Redaktion - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Man kann's nicht oft genug sagen: Extrem geile Aktion, Alki!  Die Glastasse wird auf jeden Fall in Ehren und vor allem immer wieder vor die Kamera gehalten. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raffs verspätetes Geburtstagsgeschenk, des AudioPhils erste Begegnung mit einem Skylander und ein neues Gesicht in der Redaktion - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Öhm... gern geschehen, hätte nicht gedacht dass du dich da SO drüber freust (als bereits-3dfx-Tasse-Besitzer), aber dann umso besser.


----------



## PCGH_Matthias (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raffs verspätetes Geburtstagsgeschenk, des AudioPhils erste Begegnung mit einem Skylander und ein neues Gesicht in der Redaktion - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



ZobRombie schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an Matthias für die Volontariats-Stelle! Und viel Glück im Job!


Dankeschön! 

@ DOKTOR_IGNORANT: PCs entstauben? Das ist der heilige Staub von Generationen, den muss man _einatmen_...
Nein im Ernst, wir niesen auch so schon genug. Lieber geb ich mal ne Runde aus.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raffs verspätetes Geburtstagsgeschenk, des AudioPhils erste Begegnung mit einem Skylander und ein neues Gesicht in der Redaktion - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



PCGH_Matthias schrieb:


> Lieber geb ich mal ne Runde aus.



Du weißt schon, dass du jetzt festgenagelt wirst und erstens die Redaktion sich auf Gratispizza freut und zweitens die Community am Sonntag Beweisfotos des Festmahls erwartet?


----------



## atahualpaJones (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raffs verspätetes Geburtstagsgeschenk, des AudioPhils erste Begegnung mit einem Skylander und ein neues Gesicht in der Redaktion - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Pizza? Wer hat was von Pizza gesagt?


----------

